# Millie the Irish Setter



## CumbriaDogTraining (May 22, 2012)

Young Millie has arrived for a few weeks residential training and is proving to be a real character. 
I think this photograph sums hers up perfectly !
www.cumbria-dog-training.com


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww what a lovely photo  she certainly looks a character....and absolutely beautiful too


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

She is gorgeous! I love the expression on her face. Amazing picture as well. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nicky12 (May 30, 2012)

wow stunning pic x


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful dog. You dont see many of them around anymore.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Amazing colour , lovely dog


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's beautiful, I love setters:001_wub:


----------



## lynne9999 (Jun 5, 2012)

:001_wub:

what a lovely glossy colour coat amazing


----------

